# My first N scale layout



## qquake2k (Jun 3, 2018)

I built this well over 30 years ago, in my father's woodshop. I'm surprised it still works so well. The locomotive is moving kind of fast, but that's as slow as I can set the old power pack. The little switcher lights up, but won't run.


----------



## Dudlee99 (May 6, 2018)

nice that you kept it all these years. Still a lot of fun left in it..


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It would be fun to take the shell off that switcher
and see what is wrong. Might just be a broken
wire inside. DC locos have very simple wiring.

And of course, make sure the track and all
loco wheels are cleaned with alcohol. 

Don


----------



## qquake2k (Jun 3, 2018)

I think I've had the shell off in the past, but couldn't find any obvious problems. I ordered a new one today, for $22. I'm pretty sure it's not the track, since the steam loco runs so well on it.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice small layout. I just love the N scale!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Since the light works, we know that power is entering the loco. If there's no hum (like a frozen motor or gearbox), then power isn't getting to the motor. It should be pretty simple to trace down the wires with a meter and see where power stops advancing.


----------

